# Next meeting?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey all,

When's the next meeting?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Phil,
it is so nice of you to volunteer!!![smilie=l:[/B]*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I have five plants and 25 shrimp. It won't be much of a meeting. :clock:


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*We shall come for the stimulating conversation about your 5 plants and 25 shrimp*


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Dont forget the TANK Maybe we could try to stock it with PLANTS
D'Wyatt


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> and 25 shrimp. It won't be much of a meeting. :clock:


*Perhaps we could help to name your shrimp..................if they do not have names already.*


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

Phil
I would say we should bring plants for you since your new to town.
As you know Discus Plant guys need to stick together.
D


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like a barn raising --- where we supply the barn. I can donate plants and more shrimp.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Y'all are wonderful! Let me actually get the TANK plumbed and running before making any effort at hosting an event. Some things have to come together before it's ready for water. Everything has to be settled in before the fish are put in there. As soon as they're in, they're staying and the tank's not getting drained to "fix" something. Maybe we can do a workshop on aquascaping with potted plants. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Could we help with the plumbing?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

NO! I really enjoy plumbing tanks and am very particular about how I do it. It's best for everyone if I doing solo.  The good news is I'm almost done with the fabrication and dry fitting. It may be ready for glue tomorrow and then a week to cure.

Oh yeah, if you haven't already bought one of these: http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 GET ONE! It's the best invention since boxed water!

Regards,
Phil


----------

